# Heads will roll.



## Encolpius

Hello, the sentence means some people will be punished and is used in humorous way. How do you translate it into your language? Thanks. 

*Hungarian: Fejek fognak hullani. *["heads-will-fall"]


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Cabeças vão rolar.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Päät putoavat. / Päät pölkylle. _Heads will fall. / Heads on the [***].

* _pölkky_ = log, stock, block of wood; On this you'll put your head before decapitation.  Note that the former is a reference to guillotines and the latter to old medieval beheading axe**.
** Although Finland practiced decapitation with an axe as late as 1825...


----------



## apmoy70

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: _Päät putoavat. / Päät pölkylle. _Heads will fall


The same here: «Θα πέσουν κεφάλια» (θa 'pesun ce'faʎa)-->_heads will fall_

[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive
[ʎ] is a palatal lateral approximant


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*Budou padat hlavy* - Heads will fall
But it means that some people will be sacked/fired.


----------



## Encolpius

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> *Budou padat hlavy* - Heads will fall
> But it means that some people will be sacked/fired.



Interesting, so it's a Czech, Hungarian, English "false friend". Good to know. I'm not sure if I'd use it in Hungarian, too. Or English?


----------



## bibax

Necessary to add that in Czech the phrase is used only for managers of all kinds (even political leaders), never for ordinary employees, and very rarely in humorous way.


----------



## tangus

*es:* “Rodarán cabezas”. Not necessarily humorous...


----------



## enoo

*French*: Des têtes vont tomber - Heads will fall.
It's used in the same manner as in Czech, to mean that some people will be sacked (and it is often used for 'managers'). Not very humorous I'm afraid


----------



## Bokfinken

*Norwegian*: _Hoder skal rulle_, with the same meaning as in Czech.


----------



## Encolpius

Bokfinken said:


> *Norwegian*: _Hoder skal rulle_, with the same meaning as in Czech.



Hello Bokfinken, welcome to the AL forum. Thanks for your comment and I hope you will visit this forum often, we also need the Norwegian comments. Enc.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Ще падат/хвърчат глави. - Heads will fall/fly.


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish

Çok can yanacak/çok kişinin canı yanacak, in a threatful way.*


----------



## itreius

*Croatian*

Glave će padati. [heads - will be falling]

Padati će glave.


----------



## phosphore

itreius said:


> *Croatian*
> 
> Glave će padati. [heads - will be falling]
> 
> Padati će glave.


 
Is it "padati će" or "padat će"?

Serbian:

glave će leteti=heads will fly


----------



## RonRuaOFl

in Russian, virtually the same connotation as in other Slavic (and not only) languages:
полетят головы [pole'tyat 'golovy], however the subject and the verb may take any place in the sentence, there is no strict rule in Russian for that, unlike in English.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Volcano said:


> *In Turkish*
> 
> *Çok can yanacak/çok kişinin canı yanacak, in a threatful way.*


Volcano, can you please give literal translations to your contributions. Not many people here speak Turkish, but it would be interesting to know what they mean. thanks.


----------



## Rallino

rusita preciosa said:


> Volcano, can you please give literal translations to your contributions. Not many people here speak Turkish, but it would be interesting to know what they mean. thanks.



Can I do it? ^^

Can = health, life _(one of those words that can't be fully translated.)_

Canı yanmak, is an expression that litterally means: one's life is burnt. It means: S/he got hurt.

Çok can yanacak = many lives will be hurt.

Çok kişinin canı yanacak = many people will be hurt.


----------



## Volcano

*Thanks Rallino *


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *er zullen koppen rollen *(heads, but in a very informal, dysfemistic way).


----------



## sakvaka

Bokfinken said:


> *Norwegian*: _Hoder skal rulle_, with the same meaning as in Czech.



*Swedish*: _Huvuden ska rulla._


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
"*Des têtes vont tomber*" (literally: _Some heads will fall_)


----------

